
Telephony, SMS, and MMS APIs - Glibaudio
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BshonTqZfYcSBRA7bs4DsQ6PChdAeNRn9LV4tMgwEeo/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0
======
turkeywelder
Dev from ClockworkSMS here.

Just want to correct this list, as we definitely do support SSL, and we've
just upgraded the certificate: [https://www.clockworksms.com/blog/ssl-
sha2/](https://www.clockworksms.com/blog/ssl-sha2/)

If SSL isn't enough, we can also do VPNs directly to our (only UK based)
datacentres.

Feel free to ask questions if you have them. We've got good links to the US
and great coverage throughout the rest of the world

------
contingencies
I've used both raw devices and 2 or 3 commercial SMS APIs to implement
international SMS systems commercialy over the last 10 years: Middle East,
Iran, Europe, East Asia, etc. IMHO the best are the ones that let you send raw
SMS PDUs, which isn't that hard. If you want to do international SMS, and care
about cost, then using non UCS2 encodings is a requirement. Without raw SMS
PDU support, you are basically screwed. Swedish 42IT AB[0] was a good one
though their capacity for and speed of detection of route failure was
definitely not ideal. I've never needed inbound but did set it up with raw
devices back in about 2005 and it worked fine. One technique few people use
which I think is great is _forwarding your service business ' phone number to
people as an SMS contact when people sign up to your website_. This stuff is
becoming a lost art.

[0] [http://fortytwotele.com/](http://fortytwotele.com/)

------
saarons
I wish I had something like this sooner. I decided to go with Plivo for a
side-project of mine and while my experience has been pleasant I really miss
MMS support. I'm going to take some time going through this list evaluating
different MMS providers. Anybody have any experience with a particular company
on this list with MMS that they enjoy?

~~~
robbiep
MMS Providers seem to be few and far between. Looking for an Australian
offering at the moment - having some trouble. Any advice welcomed.

------
pbreit
Since they're all pretty much the same, the main factor appears to be missing:
price.

~~~
kumarski
they don't all disclose price publicly and I'd probably get a takedown notice
if I posted prices, b/c they can always change and that's misleading the
consumers.

~~~
vonklaus
are you obligated to be accurate? I appreciate the list (thank you, or thank
the curator) but I would imagine that if you are independent you have no
obligation to be correct?

~~~
kumarski
Not sure.

------
kumarski
I see you reposted my post from an internal hackathon hackers post.

------
dipublio
It would be good to know which of them support international numbers, or how
many country it covers

~~~
reitanqild
Seconded. (I am targeting Asia and Africa.)

------
sarahmblox
Hi,

I wanted to add Mblox to this list, if possible. We provide HTTP, Rest and
SMPP connections, along with web based applications. We have over 100 direct
operator connections, as well as global coverage to over 978 networks.

We offer MMS support within the US as well as approved US & Carrier SMS
connections. I will be more than happy to speak to anyone regarding their
requirements - please get in touch, Sarah.Cruttenden@mblox.com

Look forward to hearing from you,

Sarah [https://www.mblox.com/](https://www.mblox.com/)

------
worldadventurer
For those of you that don't want to code interactions (going beyond simple
notifications) via SMS & especially Telephony/IVR calls - and also let your
business team members build and manage these interaction flows via a browser
instead, check us out:
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) .

Developers use our Subscription API to trigger an interactive SMS or IVR call
campaign (that they've built via our website first) - by simply sending us the
campaign ID and the recipient's phone number. This saves them days/weeks of
coding to Twilio/Plivo/etc's APIs and they offload all changes to the
interaction flows to their business team members. We've been used in 80+
countries, including by Intel and UN WFP. :)

------
benmmurphy
We have an API for sending bulk SMS and libraries written in PHP, NodeJS,
Python, Ruby, Java, C#, Go and Rust. You can try out the API and send some
test messages to your phone straight from your browser at:
[https://zensend.io/#demo](https://zensend.io/#demo) .

We have the most experience in the UK market because this is where we do most
of our premium sms/direct billing business under another company
([http://www.fonix.com/](http://www.fonix.com/)) but we support bulk messaging
to a lot of different countries
([https://zensend.io/pricing](https://zensend.io/pricing)).

~~~
steveklabnik
Oh neat! I hadn't seen this before. Any chance you all would like to get on
[http://rust-lang.org/friends.html](http://rust-lang.org/friends.html) ? :)

------
duvander
The data appears to be culled from ProgrammableWeb.

~~~
kumarski
correct.

I had my outsourcer do it. not sure if they scraped it or used LinkKlipper.

~~~
Jommi
Really fascinated of this kind of semi--outsourced work procedure. Outsource
the manual data entry to somewhere else for a minimum cost and then focus on
your core strengths alone.

~~~
kumarski
I outsource everything I suck at.

So that tends to be a lot of stuff.

------
antoncohen
Thanks for the list.

I would be really interested in SMS deliverability data by country or region
for different SMS API providers. I think it is really key when choosing SMS
providers, and it is hard data to get.

------
marcelcor
Hey dev from MessageBird here. We are "mollie-sms" on the list.

We changed our name long ago and along with the name many other things: We
support SMPP, SMPP over TLS, http apis that support TLS (with libs in many
languages [https://github.com/messagebird](https://github.com/messagebird)),
SS7, easy delivery over all over the world (except North Korea).

And many more exciting stuff coming up.

------
gue5t
I really wish people would more clearly distinguish library APIs from RPC APIs
exposed by corporations' servers. I have no desire to deal with another
company but I would love an open-source library implementing the client side
of MMS, or at least some readable documentation about how the hell it works.

~~~
Kinnard
Do you have example of potential alternative naming schemes?

~~~
gue5t
I would refer to these as "services" and "libraries"; referring to either as
an "API" is conflating a tool with its interface.

------
yusiang
It would be more useful if the list has inbound/2-way, raw PDU,
long/shortcode, sender ID etc.

------
thefastlane
wow, i'm out of the loop. what is everyone building with these types of APIs?

~~~
martin_a
Two factor authentication and notifications of any type would be the two
things that come up in my mind first.

~~~
nexxer
More: allowing contact from offline users (newspapers, tv, radio) and
interacting with them, mobile payments.

------
bryanhun
If anyone is looking for an SMS REST API using a shared short code, check out:
[https://api.mobiniti.com/v1/docs](https://api.mobiniti.com/v1/docs)

------
mngutterman
I'm currently using Nexmo for a side project, but am looking to move. I
recently had to buy some more numbers and realized Nexmo had almost none
available. Anyone have this issue with other providers?

~~~
aviv
Nexmo's inventory especially for North America numbers has been an issue for a
while. Are you using them for Voice, SMS, or both?

~~~
mngutterman
Just SMS as of now. I'm looking into moving over to something with shortcodes
now.

------
orliesaurus
Its a great list but what's the context?

~~~
kumarski
Twilio's IPO just occurred.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
Do you expect worse service because of the ipo?

------
homero
I've done this before and HATED it. Outside the usa is a nightmare. I mostly
used clickatell and tropo

------
gremlinsinc
Would be nice if it included pricing per # and per SMS msg sent, etc...and any
other fees.

~~~
kumarski
none of these companies will list their prices publicly... twilio will b/c
they're probably slightly over priced.

Always negotiate lower prices and shop around.

~~~
pbreit
Plivo, Nexmo & Bandwidth all list their (much lower) pricing.

------
mooreds
Thanks for putting this list together!

